# Screen Print Carousel



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm based in the uk and i've been doing a search around ebay, just wanted someone with a bit of experience in screen printing to let me know how good these types of machine are, i'm looking for a budget start up really and these seem to be quite cheap, but I don't want something thats gonna cause problems!

Screen printer for T-Shirts on eBay, also, Screen Speciality Printing, Printing Graphic Arts, Business, Office Industrial (end time 18-Aug-08 18:39:39 BST)

SCREEN PRINTING MACHINE 6 COLOURS on eBay, also, Screen Speciality Printing, Printing Graphic Arts, Business, Office Industrial (end time 19-Aug-08 06:40:06 BST)

Cheers!
Billy


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

The speedbase carousel is great. I think for the price you get training aswell. Steve Holmes is a very knowledgeable guy. He will put you on the right track.I am Uk based and actually imported a 6 col Riley Hopkins,and adore it,but would have got one from him otherwise.
Give him a ring he is a very nice guy and would be happy to help you.


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok thanks for the advice! Also, I've noticed that with most packages you ge the spot dryer but not the tunnel dryer, whats the advantage to having a tunnel dryer as well? do they do a similar job? can you get away with just the spot dryer? cheers!
Billy


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

tunnel dryers are great if you are considering doing medium/high volume printing,flash curers are ok for smaller numbers,both do the same job of curing your print if used correctly


----------



## Alloy America (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Billy: U.S.A. here. . .If you want to compare. . check out this website
Screen Printing Equipment by VASTEX
This is the best the U.S.A. has to offer in a manual press. On the press that you show in your post, I noticed the teflon screws or side stops for registration of each color head to the shirt platen. This will work for a few months, but the parts will wear and you will not be able to register one color to another. Of course, the more you spend on a printer the better the registration for the life of the press. Everything is dollars invested.


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

ukscreenprinter said:


> The speedbase carousel is great. I think for the price you get training aswell. Steve Holmes is a very knowledgeable guy. He will put you on the right track.I am Uk based and actually imported a 6 col Riley Hopkins,and adore it,but would have got one from him otherwise.
> Give him a ring he is a very nice guy and would be happy to help you.


Hi Ian
I also imported a Riley Hopkins 6/4 press from the US. I do like it, although I have to say, it may be solidly built, but the unit I received wasn't manufactured too accurately. The arms that support the shirt boards were all at different levels, because they hadn't been welded up accurately or cut accurately. I had to do a lot of work to get it set up properly. But compared, with what you can purchase in the UK it is still excellent value.


----------

